# Burns-Voight Discussion TONIGHT



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Maybe this is breaking some sort of internet protocol, but, risking that ... Pat Burns and Dennis Voight are hosting an on-line discussion on "best amateur training tips." I'm sure that it will be enlightening for trainers of all levels since both are good trainers and good teachers. Maybe on this forum we can have some post-webinar discussion about the presentation.
Time and etc. are found at the link below:









Pat Burns and Dennis Voigt Discussion About Best Amateur...


Join us tomorrow night-Wednesday 12th at 8pm EST. https://mailchi.mp/137ec40668f5/has-this-ever-happened-to-you?fbclid=IwAR2MgeO9wRHo4HvasHcg_6jQaeRQdH8tAb7qXOkbHmQ_e14ckb0c-SlMjCI




www.retrievertraining.net





FTGoldens


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Did anyone else watch the webinar? (If you didn't watch it but would like to, it's my understanding that it will be available on Pat's FB page or website.)

It was pretty basic, but there were still some nuggets and reminders that more tenured trainers can utilize. For example, I have used but long forgotten "walk-around" blinds, about which Pat and Dennis had a good discussion.

Dennis listed five things that he thinks amateurs need to keep in mind while training:
1. Maintain high standards.
2. No shortcuts.
3. Eliminate emotions.
4. When correcting, remember that you are fixing the behavior, not the dog.
5. Utilize a training journal.

It was worth the hour of my time.

FTGoldens


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

The recording is up on his FB page


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

eliminate emotions.....


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> eliminate emotions.....


Yeah, for many of us, that's one that's easier to say than to do. Emotions can change a good training session into a bad one in the blink of an eye (or the push of a button or ...).
(Those emotions can be directed at the dog or inwardly.) 
I think it's easier for (most) pros to keep emotions out of the training session because training is their job, but for amateurs it is our passion; for pros, it's somebody else's dog, but for amateurs it is our buddy/companion/near-family-member.
I try, but am not always successful. If I realize that my blood pressure is escalating yet my head is sufficiently level, I'll put the dog on the trailer. In those situations, I remind myself that the dog's performance is the result of MY training, so I need to figure out a way to train the dog to perform in the manner that I would like. 
FTGoldens


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I just pointed that out because its my BIGGEST problem. Hugh tells me all the time when you get your emotions in check you'll be a good handler.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> I just pointed that out because its my BIGGEST problem. Hugh tells me all the time when you get your emotions in check you'll be a good handler.


I Agree!


----------

